# Inheritance rules & ownership benefits



## jldryfly (Sep 8, 2019)

I'll likely be inheriting 27k yearly points from my aunt. She wants me to be able to use her acct as my own until she passes. How is this best achieved?  Can she just add me onto her acct as a co-owner? When I she does pass and i do inherit her ownership, will all ownership benefits that she has be passed onto me? Or will it be like I have acquired these points on the secondary market?
Thank you for any information you can pass along, or a LINK that can explain more fully.


----------



## Firepath (Sep 9, 2019)

I inherited an account from my Dad and all his Travelshare benefits transferred over (through Ovation) but I'm not sure if they would from an aunt. Prior to inheriting the account, my dad called and had me added as an authorized user for making reservations (I forget their official term for it). That was before guest certificates but I'm guessing you would need one now to actually use the reservation. It was a very simple process though. I'm not sure if she added you as an owner then later took her name off, if you would still be grandfathered in, but it would be nice if you were. Someone familiar with Wyndham should be able to confirm how that works.


----------



## geist1223 (Sep 9, 2019)

I do not believe that Aunt to Niece inheritance counts as a "Family" Transfer so that all "Rights/Privileges" transfer intact and waiver of the $299 Fee. The best route may be that your Aunt pays the $299 Fee and have your name added to the Account now as an Owner. Being an authorized user would involve a GC for every Reservation in your name.


----------



## bizaro86 (Sep 9, 2019)

Under the circumstances I would pay the $299 to have yourself added. Then, when your aunt eventually passes away I would just send them a death certificate and have her removed (or not, it probably wouldn't matter unless you ever wanted to sell...). That should allow you to keep TS.


----------



## Luanne (Sep 9, 2019)

bizaro86 said:


> Under the circumstances I would pay the $299 to have yourself added. Then, when your aunt eventually passes away I would just send them a death certificate and have her removed (or not, it probably wouldn't matter unless you ever wanted to sell...). That should allow you to keep TS.


Is this a deeded property?  Are property taxes paid separately or as part of the maintenance fees?

I ask because I am going through something right now to change the name of ownership on a co-owned timeshare.  My parents and my husband and I own a timeshare together.  The property is in California and we receive a separate tax bill.  Both of my parents have passed so I decided I needed to get their names off of the timeshare and the tax bill.  Not as simple as just having the names removed.  It has to be re-recorded, which requires several different pieces of paper like death certificates, quit claim, change of property form.

Maybe club memberships are different?


----------



## bizaro86 (Sep 9, 2019)

Luanne said:


> Is this a deeded property?  Are property taxes paid separately or as part of the maintenance fees?
> 
> I ask because I am going through something right now to change the name of ownership on a co-owned timeshare.  My parents and my husband and I own a timeshare together.  The property is in California and we receive a separate tax bill.  Both of my parents have passed so I decided I needed to get their names off of the timeshare and the tax bill.  Not as simple as just having the names removed.  It has to be re-recorded, which requires several different pieces of paper like death certificates, quit claim, change of property form.
> 
> Maybe club memberships are different?



Worldmark is not deeded property, just a club membership. Much simpler than deeded to change things, and my advise would definitely be different if a deed was involved.

I'm not 100% sure what I've suggested is the best plan, but that is what I would do in that situation.


----------



## ecwinch (Sep 9, 2019)

Another vote for getting added as co-owner of the account.


----------



## jldryfly (Sep 9, 2019)

Firepath said:


> I inherited an account from my Dad and all his Travelshare benefits transferred over (through Ovation) but I'm not sure if they would from an aunt. Prior to inheriting the account, my dad called and had me added as an authorized user for making reservations (I forget their official term for it). That was before guest certificates but I'm guessing you would need one now to actually use the reservation. It was a very simple process though. I'm not sure if she added you as an owner then later took her name off, if you would still be grandfathered in, but it would be nice if you were. Someone familiar with Wyndham should be able to confirm how that works.


Thank you for your input


----------



## jldryfly (Sep 9, 2019)

bizaro86 said:


> Worldmark is not deeded property, just a club membership. Much simpler than deeded to change things, and my advise would definitely be different if a deed was involved.
> 
> I'm not 100% sure what I've suggested is the best plan, but that is what I would do in that situation.


Thank you for your input


----------

